# Chriopractor



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have not - but my neighbour did with her old girl. She highly recommended it. I guess she started when her dog was limping badly and having a hard time getting around. I believe her dog had back issues that made it hard for her to walk (as opposed to the arthritis my dog has in her ankles). She said it helped her dog more than anything. 

How is Penny doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I believe that Copper's Mom used to take Copper to the chiropractor or to acupuncture.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/7383-coppers-mom.html

Love the picture of Penny!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

took my Bassett to chiropracter years ago with great results. Acupuncture wasn't common then; being a huge fan of acupuncture for myself, I was try that route lst.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is doing great. She has some arthritis in her spine and right hip. The vet who did her TPLO said, tho, that we would probably never notice it. Sometimes she wants to be lifted into the car. I thought maybe she'd gained a couple of pounds...she seems to have a tipping point @ 68 pounds. Above that and she can't *tip* anymore.

I never thought that maybe she just needs some massage or adjustment. The nearest canine chiropractor is about 1 hour away...worth the trip if she feels better. I think I'll give her a try. 

Other than that Penny is doing great! Full of energy, same goofy sense of humor and always up for a road trip. We are so blessed to have so many carefree years with her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We actually have a chiropractor right at my vet's office. We have not used him, but I did run into a GR breeder who was in town specifically to use the chiropractor for a younger female dog who had recently had puppies.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny is doing great. She has some arthritis in her spine and right hip. The vet who did her TPLO said, tho, that we would probably never notice it. Sometimes she wants to be lifted into the car. I thought maybe she'd gained a couple of pounds...she seems to have a tipping point @ 68 pounds. Above that and she can't *tip* anymore.
> 
> I never thought that maybe she just needs some massage or adjustment. The nearest canine chiropractor is about 1 hour away...worth the trip if she feels better. I think I'll give her a try.
> 
> Other than that Penny is doing great! Full of energy, same goofy sense of humor and always up for a road trip. We are so blessed to have so many carefree years with her.


I think massage and adjustment is great for dogs. There is a form of canine massage used by physical therapists that is supposed to be quite effective. I don't know much about it, but I use a simple form of it on Tucker to help him settle when he's agitated. My older dog has double hip dysplasia but hasn't shown much trouble with walking or the occasional run so I haven't taken her. The major problem I've had is that the only chiropractors I've found near us are _human _ chiros who have a sideline with animals. :no:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll check with her vet's office. They might have someone there who can do it too. I checked with a search engine for my state. Our vet wasn't listed but she may do it or know someone. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The holistic acupuncture vet we used for Barkley did chiropractic adjustments on him and I could tell he felt better immediately. I noticed there is a mobile veterinary chiropractor here in Dallas and will not hesitate to locate and call if Toby needs it.

Glad Penny was doing better after the adjustments!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Funny thing, Anne. I didn't notice she was 'off' in her gait. He, horse vet, was at the barn because Harry is having pain issues and has been cranky to ride the last few times. He had a session, got adjusted and I'll be able to ride him in a couple of days to see if he's better.

We're working on identifying his pain issues, how many, locations, treatment, etc. before next show season. A shame because I finally got my riding together and now he's falling apart. Age relate...he'll be 11 soon.

So Penny's issue was something he noticed while we were sitting around talking about Harry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Funny thing, Anne. I didn't notice she was 'off' in her gait. He, horse vet, was at the barn because Harry is having pain issues and has been cranky to ride the last few times. He had a session, got adjusted and I'll be able to ride him in a couple of days to see if he's better.
> 
> We're working on identifying his pain issues, how many, locations, treatment, etc. before next show season. A shame because I finally got my riding together and now he's falling apart. Age relate...he'll be 11 soon.
> 
> So Penny's issue was something he noticed while we were sitting around talking about Harry.


That's a good type of coincidence to experience- while you are talking about one patient, he notices your Penny might need an adjustment and gets it done for her!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I used a doggie chiropractor for our 2 Goldens and the Corgi for several years. I first started just because our breeder suggested it. Later as they got older, and one of our Goldens had alignment issues to due TPLO surgeries, FHO, etc., it really helped her. It was funny to watch the look on her face as she was being worked on, at first she would be figetity and then she would get this mellow look as she melted under the good hands of the doctor. I went to my persons website because I remember her having a link to the AVCA certified doctors. Here is the link for finding one in your area: AVCA Doctors Search - for your horse, dog, cat or exotic - United States Chiropractors and Veterinarians qualified to adjust animals. you can click on the home button at the bottom of the page to find other useful info as well. This conversation reminds me I need to take the 8 1/2 year old Corgi in for a routine visit. With their long back it helps keep them in good condition. Good luck.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Seger has been treated by a canine/equine chiropractor for the past couple of years. I feel it makes a difference; our problem is that he lives in Southern Ontario and only comes North once a month and not at all over the winter. I truly believe to be effective the treatment plan must be regular and as fequent as required. Seger would be really good for almost 2 weeks after the treatment, then his foot dragging would start to become more pronounced until next treatment. I certainly encourage you to try it and see if it makes a difference. Carol


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Another vote for chiropractic therapy, especially when combined with laser therapy. Several of my dogs go regularly as well as Tuff Dog on this forum. I posted this in an earlier thread:

*Laser therapy combined with the chiropractic adjustments have done wonders for several of my dogs. Ms. Susie, Mike, and Maggie have been going the longest and we visit every 4-5 weeks. Ms. Susie had some major issues when she came to us last year and even Dr. Sammi is amazed at her progress. Mike literally falls asleep during this adjustments/laser therapy it feels so good to him  Summer and Buddy (who both turned 8 this year) have been running more than usual this summer since we got the paths cleared in the woods behind our house and have had a few limping episodes; both have had a few visits to Dr. Sammi and I can tell a difference with both of them. 

I am fortunate enough to work with Dr. Sammi's husband who is a horse vet dealing in lameness/chiropractic care so am around when Dr Sammi's 4-legged clients visit as well as helping her some when needed. I am so impressed with what her treatment has done to help the dogs who come see her. When seeking out laser therapy, make sure the vet has a Class IV laser w/ at least 10 watts. The laser not only helps relieve the pain of arthritis, it also helps stimulate healing and relieves inflamation. This is taken from her website:

Whereas lower level class 3 lasers have been around for a while for use in stimulating acupuncture points and relieving muscle trigger points, class 4 lasers in the past 10 years have improved greatly in depth of penetration and shorter treatment times. For example, along with lower limb joints, they are now being used for treating back, hip, shoulder and stifle conditions that previously were not considered accessible to laser therapy. . . .Anecdotal evidence is showing them to be effective therapy for ligament/tendon injuries, osteoarthritis, back pain and non-healing fractures. Laser therapy of acupuncture points is a painless alternative for dogs who don’t tolerate even small acupuncture needles.*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I was the world's biggest skeptic until our old Pointer, Dave, started chiropractic treatments. I saw a marked difference in him immediately ( he was actually used for a demonstration). We continued regular treatments and I believe that they gave him 2 more years of good life. Since then, all my dogs get regular VOM combined with cold laser therapy. I myself had cold laser treatments on both an elbow and a wrist, and saw first hand the difference they made.

I am an advocate, now, for sure.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My animals, (including the cat!) go in for chiropractic adjustments at least once to twice a year. My older girl who is battling cancer, Penny gets it more. I also have acupuncture done on her multiple times a year. I see great results. My family and I seem to notice a new spring in Penny's steps right after she gets her treatments. I keep wanting to get it done on myself, but never get around to it. My dogs get better care then I do myself! I also try to massage my animals here and there, loosen up tight areas. 

Just think about it, if something in your body is out of whack and does not get fixed, then your body has to adjust itself to try and compensate for that out of whack area. Which means you may get sore or stiffness in that area. Our structures are suppose to be certain ways, and if they aren't then they will hurt. Chiropractor insures that things stay where they are suppose to stay.


----------

